# blue screen problem: cost effective repair?



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, I was hoping someone knows more about this 'blue screen' problem that some lcd projectors, particularly Panasonic projectors (eg pt-ax100u) are having, specifically whether the issue is something that can be repaired/replaced relatively cheaply if labor is performed diy as it could save a bundle. I came across this thread on avs (check out the post by 'Huey') where a member states that the optical block is the culprit and it costs $150 to replace (part only). I was wondering if anyone knew how much the part actually costs, and the best way to obtain it. I've seen several projectors from different brands for low prices, perhaps $100 or $200, with the same issue. Some even have low hrs on the unit. BTW, I can handle typical troubleshooting with a multimeter.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Glen, sorry I missed this thread. I see that it is months old with no response. I am usually pretty good at catching them but I blew it this time. 

Usually, optic blocks are far more expensive than the prices you listed. Have you contacted Panasonic or a distributor to see if it is available and for how much? Are the individual parts availalble?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, I found many optical blocks cost an arm and two legs, plus I wasn't sure an optical block was the definite problem, so I scraped the idea. I was thinking it was a worthwhile question as I felt many HTS members could probably handle such a part replacement if they were looking for a projector for less money. Oh well.


----------



## louvain (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyway, try to contact the Panasonic distributor.


----------

